# Why would you ever do this to your jeep?



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

what a friggin idiot. if he kept the plow down more it wouldnt have gone under the jeep and wouldve really sent the mower flying.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what happens when alot of is involved. Seemed like a good idea at the time. LOL Good Vid.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i was hoping for the jeep to roll right over the mower and get stuck


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bet they are under the age of 25.........


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

Mand my friends have done alot of stupid stuff but never has something like that come across our minds. The mower looked half way decent to.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Novi plow boy;429741 said:


> Mand my friends have done alot of stupid stuff but never has something like that come across our minds. The mower looked half way decent to.


cant say that. ive done more stupid things and thought of even "stupider" things.  
good thing we all grow up so we just think of stupid things now instead of not thinking at all and just doing them. must say i did find it a little comical. and now they have a memory for when they get older like us and have to be responsible.  .


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

what the video didn't show was he upgraded to a super z, and a boss


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

did anyone catch part 2


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone checked out the other videos from this guy, I think they have nothing better to do.


----------



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow I missed part two.. 

I like the nice cloud of smoke..


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

its ok it's just a jeep


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sounds like the clutch is shot on the jeep too, lol i woulda done that when i was younger if i didnt give a crap about the car.


----------

